# The Seaway Challenge and APA Innovations



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Apa*

Thanks Pete for getting the bow

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

On behalf of the Seaway Committee thanks for donating a bow, it is greatly appreciated. 
:thumbs_up

Randy ( VP Durham Archers )


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks Crash*

Sweet little bow
I saw it today and the Red Flame is sweet

Tink


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Sure beats a case of bug spray The prizes are getting sweeter every year... thanks Peter and Nibal!


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Apa*

:thumbs_up Thats one heck of a giveaway prize, good luck to all shooters wish I was on the line with you all, shoot straight and keep them on target good luck to all Peter:darkbeer:


----------

